# A Few Motivational Videos.



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

motivational
Motivational
Motivational
motivational

Post any videos if u have any.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought the first one was going to star off as a porno.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

Great clips kenwood... Jay is looking large.


Man I miss Creed! What happened to them is a discredit to the entire world............


----------



## mike456 (Sep 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRa5sLdGSM0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ClxdM6ApTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDKhnbwRNTY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIMxnhOJO3s


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 30, 2006)

No offense, but those vids don't motivate me at all. Mike's vids on the other hand are crazy! Ross for president.


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> motivational
> Motivational
> Motivational
> motivational
> ...



That guy is a monster!!!

He seems to look fed up a lot.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> That guy is a monster!!!
> 
> *He seems to look fed up a lot*.



yeah thats what i thought. i wonder if he ever thinks of just saying fuck it all andbe normal lol


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRa5sLdGSM0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ClxdM6ApTI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDKhnbwRNTY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIMxnhOJO3s



That guy is wild!

I can imagine a few injuries if the average Joe Bloggs tried them exercises.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> No offense, but those vids don't motivate me at all. Mike's vids on the other hand are crazy! *Ross for president*.


Did you see his pullups!


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Did you see his pullups!



yea, thats what happens when you have a light bodyweight but loads of power.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

Brad Gillingham uses a double overhead grip to deadlift 837lb:
http://www.marunde-muscle.com/video...ationals,BatonRouge,LA-380kg-837lbDL@SHW.mpeg

Jesse Marunde being a badass in training:
http://www.marunde-muscle.com/videos/407x20.mpg

Evgeny Chigishev owning the oly lifts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPfHtLdduD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOq-ZHvkfj4


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

cowpimp, the second vid isnt working


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRa5sLdGSM0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ClxdM6ApTI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDKhnbwRNTY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIMxnhOJO3s



These look good, but the guy uses poor balance in his billy badass punching drills

Punching and maintaining your balance and composure instead of leaning on the bag like that is 3x harder

This training is (way) off season if it is meant for boxing
I don't see any of his power builders using specific
agility strength for ring movement
(but there was alot of stuff)

and the generic exercises hes doing are comparable to that of
alot of SPECOP programs
(without equipment of course)


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> These look good, but the guy uses poor balance in his billy badass punching drills
> 
> Punching and maintaining your balance and composure instead of leaning on the bag like that is 3x harder
> 
> ...



on his website he has a artilce accompanied by the vids, to explain why and what he is doing rosstraining.com and rossboxing.com


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Jesse Marunde being a badass in training:
> http://www.marunde-muscle.com/videos/407x20.mpg




*
HOLY FUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW THAT'S SOME SERIOUS SQUATTING.*

He looked gassed at 11-12. Most people would stop and cry that's all they got. Most don't have the balls to push themselves to that limit.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *
> HOLY FUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOW THAT'S SOME SERIOUS SQUATTING.*
> ...



the second clip is working for you?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

damn, I wanted to watch it, why the hell isn't mine working? it goes to 100%, but never starts playing?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike...your cursed


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

kenwood said:


> mike...your cursed



I dunno why, but when ever I read one of your posts when your trying to be funny, I feel bad for you...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm not trying to be funny. does this face look like some1 tryin to be funny? 









*NO!*


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRa5sLdGSM0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ClxdM6ApTI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDKhnbwRNTY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIMxnhOJO3s


The Jay vids are gay

*Coach Ross trains like an idiot.*



The boxer ( Ross) has no idea what he is doing...he might try keeping his guard up between punches.....

Ross in the last clip seems to be doing it right for once....looks alot like my workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> on his website he has a artilce accompanied by the vids, to explain why and what he is doing rosstraining.com and rossboxing.com








_*OKAYYYYY!*_


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The Jay vids are gay
> 
> *Coach Ross trains like an idiot.*
> 
> ...



carefull what you say   he Will attack


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

lol, I really don't care what he does for boxing, but he does some pretty impressive things, the one arm rollouts are insane, and the clap, switch grip pull-ups, and he does triple clap push-ups, he is really powerful, and has a light BW.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol, I really don't care what he does for boxing or stuff, but he does some pretty impressive stuff


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

wtf is wrong with you kenwood? did you take all your pills today?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol, I really don't care what he does for boxing, but he does some pretty impressive things, the one arm rollouts are insane, and the clap, switch grip pull-ups, and he does triple clap push-ups, he is really powerful, and has a light BW.



True...

But he is advertising himself as a boxing trainer and those
VIDS don't represent that IMO

THASSS all I'M SAYIN!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wtf is wrong with you kenwood? did you take all your pills today?



yes. all fucking twenty of them  15 pre-workout and 5post.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

the vid just worked for me, very impressive shit


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the vid just worked for me, very impressive shit



yes it did. because i lifted your curse


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

kenwood said:


> yes it did. because i lifted your curse



as long as your making your self laugh


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> as long as your making your self laugh



i'm not laughing.  raping time!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> as long as your making your self laugh



And me...

He's making me laugh too


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

kenwood said:


>


 Nice, reminds me of my youth.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

OMG, check out this girls vids, I dunno how old she is but she looks 14, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpw-NcYXDIQ&mode=user&search=
look at her other vids, she has like a 550lb parallel squat, I wonder how old she is


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8pwobZ2Kc0, this is the video of Dexter & Flex. It really looks motivational to me.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 2, 2006)

mike456 said:


> OMG, check out this girls vids, I dunno how old she is but she looks 14, lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpw-NcYXDIQ&mode=user&search=
> look at her other vids, she has like a 550lb parallel squat, I wonder how old she is



I am in LOVE.   

That is the woman I am going to marry...Our seed will rule the world for sure!!


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 2, 2006)

20  x 70 kills me


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

Michael Jordan 'Maybe It's My Fault' Commercial - YouTube


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

Micheal Jordan Commercial - Look into my eyes . - YouTube


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hard Work Beats Talent - YouTube


"Hard Work Beats Talent"


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

those vids get me pumped!


----------

